
Users Really Do Plug in USB Drives They Find [pdf] - dadrian
https://zakird.com/papers/usb.pdf
======
ChuckMcM
Very interesting. I actually built a "thumb drive inspector" out of one of the
ST Micro butterfly boards, basically its USB OTG port can act as a host and
look at the contents of a file, and if it turns out to be a suicide drive or a
drive waiting to exploit you can see that too (at the risk of losing your $19
board.

From a security perspective I would expect places with high security
requirements would leave drives around on purpose to find people unable to
resist the temptation.

------
kup0
Even knowing better now, it's still tempting. In most cases, throwing it in a
isolated linux system should be okay.

Of course, unless it's one of those USB-Killer devices that pushes voltage
back... Curiosity is fun and dangerous at the same time

